# Disappearing calendar notes.



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi All
We are using exchange 2013 with a shared calendar.

This is not an easy problem to explain. So if it does not make sense just ask any question you have so I can help clarify it.

I am a network engineer and we use the exchange calendar to input our work and job details. This is what the office manager uses to do the billing. I have always had an IPhone and for the past two years this has worked perfect. About 6 months ago my office manager asked me why 2 weeks of my jobs only had titles and no details. This is a lot of jobs and lost money if the jobs I do are not billed for. I said I don’t know. So I had to go back and try to remember what I did at each site. About 5 events per day. This was very hard. Since then for some reason the notes/details in my events keep disappearing. The event or title has not yet. So now I have to enter the details also in the title section of the event. One other employee also has an IPhone. The same thing started to happen to him about a month ago. I cannot say that it happened with a certain iPhone update. This just randomly started happening. We are the only two using IPhones. The other employs have different mobile devices and have no problem. One has an android and the others I am not sure.

Today I was doing some testing and I am still very confused. I entered an event in my phone with a detail. The event synced to the calendar. As soon as I opened outlook on my pc the first thing I did was look at the event I entered. I was able to open it and look before the pop up telling me about the missed event. This was an event I added for yesterday. But there was no details. I then looked on my phone and the detail was still there. I keep going back and forth a couple times to see what happens. Closed outlook opened it again. Still no details. Looked at phone and the detail was there. Did this 4 or 5 times then finally the detail for the event on my iPhone was gone. So I am not sure if the detail is just not pushed to the exchange calendar. Then when it does sync again it takes it off the phone. Or if outlook gets the detail but does not post it. I never have a problem with the title or event disappearing. It title shows right away and does not go away.
This problem is bothering the office manager a lot. She says it makes it a pain having all the details in the title. It is also a pain for me to enter it all in the title box. 

Please let me know if anyone else is having the same problem or if anyone has any ideas how to fix it. I have removed the exchange account from my phone completely and added it again but this did not help. I am not sure what I should do next.

This is the first time I have posted this to any forum. I have tried searching this problem but not able to find anyone else having the same thing. Others have the complete event disappear, but no one has had just the details of the event disappear.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

I was just doing some more testing after reading my post. I entered an event for tomorrow and the same thing happened like the one I entered for yesterday.
I also wanted to mention if I add the details from outlook they stay and do not disappear. Also I am pretty sure if I enter the details again from the IPhone for the second time after they have already disappeared in the same event they stay and do not go away.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone had anything like this happen to them. It is just the notes of the calendar enter disappear. 
Thanks all.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if this helps: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2563324


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have read that a couple times but thank you very much. None of those are similar to what my problem is.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Although not specifically the crux of your problem, MS seems to be saying it's an Apple issue.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ui have a post with Apple and they blame Microsoft. Both are blaming each other. But since it is only happening to apple products. "In an apple forum someone told me he is having same problem but with iPads also" it would makes sense it is with Apple.


----------

